# What's the Name of "THE" Room?



## SidBord (Sep 28, 2004)

In our house in the master bathroom is a "sub-room" that is the residence for the toilet.    I suppose most houses these days have such a room for the master toilet.  What's the name of that room??


----------



## RDK (Sep 29, 2004)

SidBord said:
			
		

> In our house in the master bathroom is a "sub-room" that is the residence for the toilet.    I suppose most houses these days have such a room for the master toilet.  What's the name of that room??



"The Wife's Office"


----------



## Bruno_x (Sep 30, 2004)

Deliver Room


----------



## Felix Atagong (Sep 30, 2004)

Waterloo Station?


----------



## dk (Sep 30, 2004)

In the UK and Australia it's known as an "ensuite" bathroom.  Not sure about the US though - ****house maybe?


----------



## Legacy 21301 (Sep 30, 2004)

dk said:
			
		

> Not sure about the US though - ****house maybe?



Did you mean "Not sure about in the US though ... " ?


----------



## NateO (Sep 30, 2004)

It's 'ensuite' here as well Dan.

Your guess is a reference to an outhouse or 'Biffy', typically not found in domestic U.S. residences.


----------



## PaddyD (Sep 30, 2004)

> It's 'ensuite' here as well Dan.
> 
> Your guess is a reference to an outhouse or 'Biffy', typically not found in domestic U.S. residences




A somewhat redundant qualification, given that no 'outhouse' could be 'in' a domestic residence, in the US or otherwise.


----------



## NateO (Sep 30, 2004)

A 'biffy' could be placed in a domestic residence, but I can't imagine why you would want one in there!


----------



## XL-Dennis (Sep 30, 2004)

In the early 70's (more exactly 1974) ABBA sang about Waterloo. That was later changed  by a UK-based popgroup  to "Going to the water loo"


----------



## elgringo56 (Sep 30, 2004)

I think in the US, its the Maaaster Baaath


----------



## TheBuGz (Oct 1, 2004)

Well in Pakistan we call it "Bait-ul-Khila"


----------

